# Boss setup on 2020 Ram 2500



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

Does anyone have a pics of their boss setup on a Ram 2020 2500? Looking to see how everyone’s running the wires and block where they hookup!


----------



## Allmountainservices (Oct 26, 2021)

2021 Ram 2500 Tradesman 6.4 Hemi. I'm not quite there yet, but working on it. I have my 8' super duty plow assembled, mount is installed on the truck, I have my plugs mounted to bumper and ran harness/power cables up to the engine compartment. There is a plastic cover on the firewall (by brake booster) that covers a pre cut hole, I removed the cover (2 nuts under the dash on FW, foam hole inbetween) and drilled it for the rubber grommet that comes in the kit and have run my controller wires into the cab. I have located the upfitter wires (blunt cut sealed wires marked with yellow tape) under the fuse box. It's super tight in the engine bay, I don't really have any great places to mount my solenoid or fuse panel, so I stopped there. Kinda stumped... 

I still need to: mount and wire solenoid, mount fuse panel, crimp light control wires, hook up battery side wires/cables, plug in headlight switch, hook controller wire up to key on power. 

My 1995 Chevy K3500 454 plow truck was significantly easier to mount everything, room for days, these new trucks are completely jammed full of $#!+ hahaha... but I will say on the RAM, the upfitter wires and cab access was pretty nice!!!


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

Do you have a pic of how you mounted the wires to the bumper? Trying not to drill any extra holes or take away from clean look. My 06 was soo much easier. Had more room than I knew what to do woth


----------



## Allmountainservices (Oct 26, 2021)

Here are some pictures, I did remove the lower bumper trim, I didn't drill any new holes in the bumper, I used existing holes and drilled another hole in the L bracket and ovaled it for adjustment and used one of the 3/8 bolts on the bumper and a 1/4 bolt in one of the factory holes from where the trim mounted. Only modifications on the truck were drilling the frame for the mount and drilling a hole in the plastic cover for the cab pass threw.


----------



## Allmountainservices (Oct 26, 2021)

Pictures didn't attach, Here they are!


----------



## Allmountainservices (Oct 26, 2021)

gman2310 said:


> Do you have a pic of how you mounted the wires to the bumper? Trying not to drill any extra holes or take away from clean look. My 06 was soo much easier. Had more room than I knew what to do woth


Did you figure out where to run "key on only" power to your controller?


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

Where did you mount the relays


----------



## Allmountainservices (Oct 26, 2021)

gman2310 said:


> Where did you mount the relays


This is on my buddy's 2019 Ram Cummins, looks like the upfitter used a couple basic L brackets.

I'll be finishing up my truck today!


----------



## Allmountainservices (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Allmountainservices (Oct 26, 2021)

FYI to connect the controller to power I ended up running the controller power wire back out to the engine compartment to the fuse box and used one of the supplied fuse taps in the F90/F91 fuse socket. Depending on the orientation of the 90/91 fuse it will be accessory power or battery power.


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

Does the bumper have to come off to put the plow mount on?


----------



## Allmountainservices (Oct 26, 2021)

gman2310 said:


> Does the bumper have to come off to put the plow mount on?


No, the bumper does not come off but the lower plastic bumper trim piece gets removed or trimmed for clearance. I opted to remove my plastic trim.


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

Allmountainservices said:


> No, the bumper does not come off but the lower plastic bumper trim piece gets removed or trimmed for clearance. I opted to remove my plastic trim.


Howd you get this bolt in?


----------



## Allmountainservices (Oct 26, 2021)

gman2310 said:


> Howd you get this bolt in?


Dropped it into the frame and used a magnet bolt retriever tool and pick to get it to line up and drop through the hole.

The other (2) nuts welded on the steel rod is for the back bolt that you drill a hole in the frame for, I fed it through one of the existing holes in the frame and cut the rod off after tightening everything. FYI the driver side it tricky, you need to get the bend in the rod just right to line up the threads. I also drilled the hole in the frame with the braket on and had everything tight on the mount to make sure it was lined up correct before I drilled the holes. I used a 1/2 bit instead of the suggested 9/16.


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

Allmountainservices said:


> No, the bumper does not come off but the lower plastic bumper trim piece gets removed or trimmed for clearance. I opted to remove my plastic trim.





Allmountainservices said:


> Dropped it into the frame and used a magnet bolt retriever tool and pick to get it to line up and drop through the hole.
> 
> The other (2) nuts welded on the steel rod is for the back bolt that you drill a hole in the frame for, I fed it through one of the existing holes in the frame and cut the rod off after tightening everything. FYI the driver side it tricky, you need to get the bend in the rod just right to line up the threads. I also drilled the hole in the frame with the braket on and had everything tight on the mount to make sure it was lined up correct before I drilled the holes. I used a 1/2 bit instead of the suggested 9/16.


Thanks appreciate the help, we got most of the stuff lined up and ready to go


----------

